# Кто ставил Кде 4 ?

## vlad1

Вопрос состоит в том : стоит ли переходить с кде3,5,8 на кде4. Кто ставил выскажите мнение. И укжите причины если не сложно

----------

## mango123

 *vlad1 wrote:*   

> Вопрос состоит в том : стоит ли переходить с кде3,5,8 на кде4. Кто ставил выскажите мнение. И укажите причины если не сложно

 

Что тут выражать?  Сырые они.. Об этом пишет ни один форум и написана ни одна статья (гугля тебе в руки для поиска).

На работе поставил как и описано на главной странице gentoo.org через оверлей.  Так побаловаться. 

Дома пока только 3.5.9 и доволен ... 

Так что смело ждём лета и кедов 4.1 

----------

## vlad1

[quote="mango123"] *vlad1 wrote:*   

> Вопрос состоит в том : стоит ли переходить с кде3,5,8 на кде4. Кто ставил выскажите мнение. И укажите причины если не сложно

 

Что тут выражать?  Сырые они.. Об этом пишет ни один форум и написана ни одна статья (гугля тебе в руки для поиска).

На работе поставил как и описано на главной странице gentoo.org через оверлей.  Так побаловаться. 

Дома пока только 3.5.9 и доволен ... 

Так что смело ждём лета и кедов 4.1 [/quo

тогда ламерский вопрос ) У меня стоит 3,5,8 как обновить до 3,5,9

----------

## Estariol

 *vlad1 wrote:*   

> Вопрос состоит в том : стоит ли переходить с кде3,5,8 на кде4. Кто ставил выскажите мнение. И укжите причины если не сложно

 

У меня стоят 4е кеды, не с целью перехода а из любопытства, ну и иногда собираюсь с силами и багрепорты отправляю (кое-что даже исправили). Переходить на них ещё рано, на мой взгляд, хотя прогресс со времён 4.0 очень заметен.

Если очень хочется, то можно приложения от 3.х использовать, они даже не очень страшно выглядят, но лучше подождать.

----------

## mango123

 *vlad1 wrote:*   

>  *mango123 wrote:*    *vlad1 wrote:*   Вопрос состоит в том : стоит ли переходить с кде3,5,8 на кде4. Кто ставил выскажите мнение. И укажите причины если не сложно 
> 
> Что тут выражать?  Сырые они.. Об этом пишет ни один форум и написана ни одна статья (гугля тебе в руки для поиска).
> 
> На работе поставил как и описано на главной странице gentoo.org через оверлей.  Так побаловаться. 
> ...

 

Если у тебя ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86", то жди, когда в 3.5.9 внесут в эту стабильную ветку.

Ну, а если ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86", то уже давно должны обновиться.

----------

## brezblock

 *Estariol wrote:*   

> 
> 
> У меня стоят 4е кеды, не с целью перехода а из любопытства, ну и иногда собираюсь с силами и багрепорты отправляю (кое-что даже исправили). Переходить на них ещё рано, на мой взгляд, хотя прогресс со времён 4.0 очень заметен.

 

Кстати, в кде 4.0.1 (тот что в стандартных портажах), прокси настройки только у меня не работают?  :Smile: 

----------

## Estariol

 *brezblock wrote:*   

> Кстати, в кде 4.0.1 (тот что в стандартных портажах), прокси настройки только у меня не работают? 

 

Ой, честно говоря не знаю - не только в 4х кедах не возникало надобности в проксе, но и в более ранних тоже  :Smile: 

----------

## avkudrin

А я из-за четвертых на генту переполз  - в дебиан не осилил одновременно третьи и четвертые кделибс кошерным способом установить. Вполне юзабельно, хотя и сыровато, конечно...

----------

